# Blast quality 4bb and 4bc



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Having a panic and in need of some honest opinions. I've been told my frozen blasts are 4bb and 4bc. I'm not feeling very confident in the grades especially the 4bc. Is it worth even trying the 4bc?xxx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Tummytime, are you just have the one embie transferred? anything is possible when it comes to ivf, don't fret, I have cycled with people from 2 years ago and were told they embies were basically crap, mine were top class, they got babies from them and I didn't, so anything is possible. don't give up hope and stay positive. xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

They have still made it to blast and you have a really high chance. My top quality didn't implant but my 4bbs are almost 4 months old now. Goodluck xxx


----------



## Tummytime (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Ladiesxxx


----------

